# [TOOL] [Howto] Installare Jupiter

## loxdegio

Salve a tutti, ho trovato il modo per far funzionare correttamente Jupiter anche su Gentoo e volevo condividerlo con voi  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

Ho creato degli archivi "autoinstallanti":

Questo per Jupiter: http://goo.gl/DptcGP

Questo per il supporto agli EeePC: http://goo.gl/svklxR

Per installarlo non bisogna fare altro che scaricare lo zip del programma principale, scompattarlo dove si vuole e avviare lo script al suo interno come utente root (tramite sudo o dando un su prima, è uguale  :Wink: ).

Stesso procedimento per il supporto agli EeePC

Beh, che dire... Godetevi Jupiter anche su una distro non supportata  :Smile:   :Laughing: 

Alla prossima

PS: Fosse possibile aggiungerlo nel portage non sarebbe male

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Risorse italiane (documentazione e tools).

----------

## saverik

scusa ma cosa e' jupiter? di cosa parliamo precisamente?  :Embarassed: 

----------

